# Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!



## Anglerboard-Team (18. Dezember 2006)

Hier kann kommentiert und diskutiert werden.



> Dass die Boddengewässer immer wieder für gewaltige Hechte gut sind durfte nun auch Angler Michael Bartels feststellen.
> 
> Am 14.12 ging ihm im großen Jasmunder Bodden ein 1,25m langer und 34 Pfd 400g schwerer Hecht an die mit einem Deep Fighter (Weichplastik-Wobbler) beköderte Angel.
> Das Ungetüm biss in nur einem Meter Wassertiefe und lieferte einen beinahe 30 minütigen Drill.


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Wahnsinns Fisch !!!  :m


----------



## sunny (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Super Fisch das #6 . Petri Heil dem Fänger.


----------



## wodibo (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Wat fürn Hammer #6 
Petri dem Fänger :m


----------



## esox_105 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Wow, was für ne Maschine, Petri Heil #6 .


----------



## maesox (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Was für ein PRACHTHECHT!!!!

Ein riesen PETRI HEIL und |schild-g zu diesem tollen Fang!!!!!!!!

|laola: 


Petri Matze


----------



## allrounderab (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

dickes petri
konnte dieses jahr auch die magische metermarke knacken,genau 100 cm bei 15 pfund


----------



## Baddy89 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Petri Heil zu diesem Knaller !

Was ist das blau/weiße am kopf des Hechts?? 

Ein Tuch mit dem er den Fisch hält oder wie?

Sieht komisch aus !


----------



## Fun (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Was ein brocken #6


----------



## djoerni (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

wat nen brocken! petri heil dem fänger! #r


----------



## Zanderkisser (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Das is ne Waffe... Petri...


----------



## Angelschreiner (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Gratulation zum Fang.Absoluter Traumfisch.


----------



## spin-paule (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

30 Minuten Adrenallin... soviel bekommen andere Menschen ihr Leben lang nicht zusammen...

Ein dickes Petri an den Fänger!!!


----------



## fantazia (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*



spin-paule schrieb:


> 30 Minuten Adrenallin... soviel bekommen andere Menschen ihr Leben lang nicht zusammen...
> 
> Ein dickes Petri an den Fänger!!!


30min drill sollte man im leben aber locker schaffen|supergriausser man geht nie angeln.

psetri zum hecht


----------



## Justhon (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

#r Und |schild-gdem Fänger!!!:vik::vik:


----------



## spin-paule (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*



fantazia schrieb:


> 30min drill sollte man im leben aber locker schaffen|supergriausser man geht nie angeln.
> ...



... mein ich doch... "andere Menschen" = Nichtangler !!!


----------



## fantazia (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*



spin-paule schrieb:


> ... mein ich doch... "andere Menschen" = Nichtangler !!!


hehe|supergri


----------



## Feeder-Freak (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Der Fish ist ja fast so groß wie der Fänger.
:k:k:k:k:k (der Fisch natürlich)


----------



## Ronen (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

üüübelst geiler Fisch !!!

Grandios!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

:vik: super gei... fisch .wann und wo wird er begossen?????????????man sieht sich immer zwei mal im leben !!!mfg.esox02


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Super Fisch,

herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Fänger#6


----------



## fishermanfl (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Mein Glückwunsch zu der Granate! Wahnsinns Fisch!


----------



## BassBandit (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Tja, und wieder ein großer Fisch weniger der seine guten Erbanlagen weitergeben kann.
 Und 17 kg ? dafür erscheint mir ( und vielen Kollegen ) der Fisch nicht dick genug. Wir haben schon ein paar Hechte dieser Größe sehen, z.T. fangen und wiegen dürfen und im Vergleich sieht dieser Fisch nicht massiger aus.
Es ist mit Sicherheit kein Fangneid, nur sollte man Gewichte durchaus kritisch sehen.

Catch and Relese for ever!!!!
In diesem Sinn nur Dicke


----------



## cipro2003 (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Supergeiler Fisch!Gratuliere!Und ob man ihn entnimmt oder zurücksetzt sollte doch jedem selbst überlassen werden! Petri Frank#h


----------



## BassBandit (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Ja Martin,

 ich war nicht dabei das stimmt, aber Zweifel dürfen wohl noch geäußert werden. Ich will den Fang ja nicht schlecht machen ,nur schau mal in die Hechtgalerie von Boddenangeln.de. Da sind Fische von 34 pf dabei und die sehen ein bißchen massiger aus!
Mehr sag ich nicht dazu sonst ist man ja nur neidisch usw.

In diesem Sinn nur Dicke


----------



## Abbo (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Hallo an die Spezialisten,

könnte jemand mal einen Unwissenden wie mich aufklären, was ein Deep Fighter ist, vor allem wie das Teil aussieht ??

Danke und Gruss

Abbo


----------



## Alcedo (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Wahnsinns Hecht #6  
Muss wirklich ein genialer Drill gewesen sein. #:
Mir wäre auch egal ob der Fisch jetzt 34 Pfund oder "nur" 30 Pfund oder vielleicht 33,49 Pfund hätte.  

Dickes Petri


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...sieht aus wie eine Schnur, die durch das Maul und die Kiemenspalte geht (evtl. Wiegehilfe??)
> 
> Martin


 
möcht ich auch so sehen Martin,denn irgendwie muß die Lady ja geschultert werden 
"auf dem Weg mit dem Fahrrad" 
ins Dealergeschäft:vik: !!!

Wahnsinns Hechtlady & ein Fettes Petri dem Fänger:m 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Reisender (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Das Fest ist Gerettet, alle mann zum Essen fassen |wavey: |wavey:  Geile Bombe.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Petri Heil!
Ab 27.12 bin ich auch da, vieleicht wird der dann getoppt.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*



cipro2003 schrieb:


> Supergeiler Fisch!Gratuliere!Und ob man ihn entnimmt oder zurücksetzt sollte doch jedem selbst überlassen werden! Petri Frank#h


völlig richtig und die riesenhechte entstehen eigentlich nur durch das enorme futterangebot.fisch fisch und nochmals fisch für die ist der bodden das schlaraffenland.mfg.esox


----------



## Donnerkrähe (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

#r #r |schild-g |schild-g #r #r #6 
respekt und großes petri!


----------



## Illexfreak (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

#r #r #r #r 
Super fisch ich sag nur|schild-g :vik:


----------



## Abbo (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Hallo, 

auch von mir meinen fetten Respekt, ist ein Traumfisch !!

Ich weiss jetzt aber immer noch nicht wie der Deep Fighter aussieht ???

Gruss Abbo


----------



## sebastian (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

gratuliere der is super


----------



## Abbo (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Hallo,

schrieb er nicht etwas von einem Weichplastikköder ??


----------



## carphunterNRW (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Sehr schön gezeichneter Hecht!!! Sehr gut in Futter.....

Schöner Fisch, Gratulation dem Fänger!!#6


----------



## micbrtls (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Anbei ein Foto, wie der Hecht den Köder "inhaliert" hatte.


----------



## micbrtls (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

PS: mit einer 25iger monofilen ist ein vorsichtiger Drill empfohlen!! Das Gewicht von 34 Pfd. und 400 Gr. sind von den Geschäften ANDRES FUNDGRUBE (PRORA) UND HOLZERLAND (BERGEN) bestätigt worden. Das sind nicht meine Angaben.


----------



## ober (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Super Hecht  ,,,,Gratulation,,,,,Geil

was war das für ein Köder? Kenn ich nicht. Bitte helfen. 
Nun ja, vorher geanu beschrieben.... gibt`s dazu noch andere Erfahrungen?

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Toller Fisch, sowas wünscht sich jeder Hechtangler sehr! #6 

Bei solchen Bildern (^3 hoch) sieht man mal, was alles weginhaliert werden kann und was dem Vorfach blüht, da kann auch in 30cm Entfernung vom Köder noch ein Nagezahn sein.

Und Hechtangler haben blutige Finger (eher nicht vom Hechtblut), gehört sozusagen dazu! :g


----------



## Dampfpilz (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Glückwunsch dem Fänger:m ein riesiges 

PETRI HEIL|schild-g 
Gruß Claus


----------



## wirbelgerd (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Super Hecht,herzlichen Glückwunsch
und Petri Heil!

:vik:  


Gruss Wirbelgerd


----------



## Rai.Ra (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 34Pfd Hecht aus dem großen Jasmunder Bodden!*

Alle Achtung und Petri Heil :m


----------

